# Steam Masters - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (9/3/19)

*MELK JAVA
*​
Local

Purchased from: Sir Vape
Price: R230/60ml

Flavour Description: 
“Melktert recipe blended with the finest Arabica coffee beans”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


My comments: 

Divine! Simply divine! 

It tastes just like coffee and, in the background, milk tart. I truly was not expecting it to be so good. Milk tart is a light flavour, so I assumed that either the coffee would completely overpower the milk tart, or be insipid, so as allow the milk tart to come through.

However, the coffee is a rich, medium-roast coffee, full of flavour – but still allowing the milk tart to come through. 

The sweetness level is just right – neither too much nor too little.

I would describe Melk Java as a work of art, not a juice!

Well done, Steam Masters!

Would I buy this juice again: Definitely!!

EDIT: Tagging @raihaan of Steam Masters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/19)

Thanks for that @Hooked
I've had my eye on that juice but just haven't gotten around to getting it.
Sounds great

Reactions: Like 2


----------

